# The Three Stooges movie



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Uhm no. Just stop now. For the love of all creation - I'm begging you. 

http://indiefilm.movies.yahoo.com/article-9-/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm with you, JT. We watched the Three Stooges short films as kids and loved them just the way they were.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Why?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

And people think I'm closed minded and hypersensitive...

... it's always "overreacting" until they hit close to home.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Touche, Rev

I don't think you overreact. I just notice that you state your opinions in a colorful way:googly:


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

You mean like raving and frothing at the mouth? That's "style."


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

... or rabies. LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

At least the actors have some kind of resemblance in this one. (sigh)


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Oh My


in today's world Rev that's style


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I just don't see Jim Carrey as Curly. He'll need some padding.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

there has been talks of a new stooges team going way back to 1981 or 82. i always figured it would never happened,but stan must rule more than hell!!!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

I was watching a 3 Stooges DVD today when my fiance mentioned this movie to me. I threw up in my mouth a little. Is creativity in -such- short demand that we have to recycle every movie/tv show/breakfast cereal known to man?


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

They will never ever be able to touch the 3 stooges,they are invincible.NYUK NYUK NYUK...why i outta.
The stooges RULE!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Slowly I turn, step by step, ----


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

...inch by inch....


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i only watched a little bit here and there, but i liked them. the only thing that comes to mind is that if the movie is as bad as you think it will be, it could only raise the originals up on a higher pedistal. but that's just me.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Let them rest in peace ! LOL http://images.google.com/imgres?img.../images?q=THREE+STOOGES+GRAVE&hl=en&sa=G&um=1


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

im only 21 and i know this is a bad idea lol


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

UGGGGGGGGG I was hoping it was a joke, but i saw it on the news! UGGG!!!! This is not gonna be good!!!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I might hate the idea a little less (maybe) if they would have cast relative unknowns, but they had to choose high-profile celebrities. Great. Especially a scene-chewer spotlight hound like Jim Carrey; I'm not sure how he's going to leave his ego-presence behind. Okay, I'll give him Man On the Moon; he did a Kaufman so perfect it was disturbing. But that was 10 years of celebrity-hood ago.

If this were a biopic, I'd celebrate. But it's not... I mourn. Dark Angel's got a good take on it... maybe it'll make people appreciate the real Stooges more.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

na this is not right --i wont go see it


----------

